# Help: VAT (IVA) problem in Roma



## santorini (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi every one,

I really need your help about VAT refund in Roma, Italy.

Please read my story first.

Some time ago, I bought goods worth 3000 Euros in Roma from a well known company. When delivering the invoice, this company charged me the Value Added Tax (IVA) although the goods were for export by boat outside the European Union.

Several months later, I informed the company that it should not have charged me the VAT in the first place. However, it says that I cannot claim for the VAT anymore since more than three months has passed between the date on the invoice and the actual shipment of goods outside the EU.

In fact, it took 50 days to the company to prepare the goods at its factory. Then for several months, the goods were stored at its warehouse in Roma before I could actually find a ship and complete all the shipping procedures.

I contacted the Agenzia del Dogane (Customs office of Italy) to explain to them the situation. The Agenzia confirmed to me that the company should not have charged me the VAT on the invoice for export goods in the first place.

Now after months of explanations and negotiations with this company, I realize that it stubornly refuse to refund me the 500 Euros I am entitled to.

I really need your help to file a complaint to the appropriate authority in Roma, Italy. At the moment, I am visiting Cancun, Mexico. I cannot go in person to any office in Roma. 

If you could give me an e-mail address or a web page in English, I'll be most happy.

Thanks for taking the time to read me.

Santorini 
Cancun, Mexico.


----------

